# NEWS!! Tito's Press Conference Denying Domestic Violence



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

can't get embed to work..
http://www.ktla.com/videobeta/afbae...enies-Assault-Allegations-at-Press-Conference


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice video bro. Tito seemed genuinely upset and i believe him.


FREE TITO!


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

ya knowing what Tito's childhood was all about I severly doubt the allegations are true. By the way I'm pretty sure Jenna has a long history of oxycotin use. I'd have to look it up though.


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

man this is getting good, i can feel there's gonna be some back and forth press conference drama going down within the next couple of weeks.

"pulls out the popcorn"


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

its hard to comment on this...both people involved in this are people I would NEVER trust!!

Buuuuuttt looks like Tito is pretty devistated


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I believe him, I hope all of this gets sorted out.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yea put your bitch on blast lol


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I may have to join the picket line.

FREE TITO


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope this gets all sorted out for Tito. If he did hit her, then he deserves whatever punishment he gets. If he didn't, then I hope somehow the truth will come out and he can be cleared.

He does seem genuinely upset. Either he is a good actor or he is genuine. I tend to think the latter is the case. People who are addicted will do anything when cornered. If he confronted her face to face on this, then I can understand the "reaction" from her. It's a defense mechanism with an addict. They take the focus of them and puts it on someone else. 

Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

> When she was still in high school, Jenna Jameson used a pair of pliers to pull the braces off her teeth and made a fake ID to get a job as a stripper. She was doing so much coke, LSD and meth that at one point she weighed 76 pounds. Two years later she did her first hardcore porn scene, and chose the stage name “Jameson” for her favorite whiskey. At this point in our story she’s 19 years old. She did hardcore porn for about 15 years, but for the last few years she’s been mostly in the news for her shocking weight loss and bizarre plastic surgeries.
> 
> Oh but look. Under that bandage, her arm is covered with bruises because her boyfriend Tito Ortiz beat her up. For no reason. Just out of nowhere. They didn’t have a fight because she’s on drugs again, specifically oxycontin. No. No, I don’t think she would lie to us. She’s seems pretty level headed.


lol's a plenty


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea, This is the first time I see tito so emotional, he was on the verge of all out crying that whole press confrence, and at the end couldnt take it anymoer, you could hear that muffled sob when he went backstage. 

I hope it all gets sorted out, Jenna's dad is even taking Tito's side so I can only see this being a positive for him.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't really like Tito 'excuses' Ortiz but it's pretty obvious from the videos of Jenna carrying babies, driving etc that he didn't do jack shit to her.

FREE TITO


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yea but tito should know better than to be crying over a slut..i mean porn star.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The same thing happened with *Terry Bolea (Hulk Hogan)* who started bawling like a little girl when his now ex wife threatened divorce. 

He wrote a f#cking poem, read it to her in front of the kids, then starts to drip tears like a leaky faucet. Totally broke down. The kids, Terry, all completely lost it. 

She took him to the cleaners too and ran up crazy debts on their joint account while they were separated.

Amazing that these guys can get their asses beat viciously by men without wincing. But a woman throws a tantrum, and they are reduced to mush. 





Spec0688 said:


> Yea, This is the first time I see tito so emotional, he was on the verge of all out crying that whole press confrence, and at the end couldnt take it anymoer, you could hear that muffled sob when he went backstage.
> 
> I hope it all gets sorted out, Jenna's dad is even taking Tito's side so I can only see this being a positive for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Foose said:


> I hope this gets all sorted out for Tito. If he did hit her, then he deserves whatever punishment he gets. If he didn't, then I hope somehow the truth will come out and he can be cleared.
> 
> He does seem genuinely upset. Either he is a good actor or he is genuine. I tend to think the latter is the case. People who are addicted will do anything when cornered. If he confronted her face to face on this, then I can understand the "reaction" from her. It's a defense mechanism with an addict. They take the focus of them and puts it on someone else.
> 
> Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


Tito is a terrible actor. Terrible.
I met Tito years ago in vegas. When he was champ and married to his high school sweet heart. They were two of the nicest people I have ever met. Genuinely friendly and funny. I wasn't a fan because I thought his main weapon was that he cut weight so much better than anyone else at the time. His fights usually looked like man vs boy in person.
Even so, he took time to laugh and joke and make fun of my gambling expertise. He was genuinely nice and seemed blown away that I had traveled all the way from NC. to see him fight (lose). Absolutely the coolest most accessible pro athlete or celebrity I have ever met.

I remember that night every time I see him on camera putting his foot in his mouth, mangling sentences and acting like a jackass. He's stuck with his badboy image. It's his shtick. And he's a terrible actor.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

If what he says is true, I really sympathize for him. My brother is 4 months clean from a Morphine/Oxycontin addiction, an addiction that lasted for years. He was living on and off the streets, shelters, and hospitals (mostly for medical detoxes so he could handle withdrawal at times).

This affected our family greatly, my younger brother refuses to talk to him anymore, and my mother has been going to therapy sessions for the past 2 years to cope.

I really dislike Tito's Charecter, but wouldn't wish this on anyone, I hope she gets the help she needs, and props to Tito for trying his best to help her.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I really hope they get a;; there problems fixed. I would hate for this to dig any deeper then it already has.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

just watching some Jenna Jameson porn oh righttttttttttttt!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a hard time believing Tito. He will always be a liar in my mind. This would be the perfect cover up for if he really did hit her, but then again...Jenna looks fine, and a bruise on the arm is nothing, seriously...girls are really fragile, especially Jenna, she's like a ******* twig.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ptw said:


> I have a hard time believing Tito. He will always be a liar in my mind. This would be the perfect cover up for if he really did hit her, but then again...Jenna looks fine, and a bruise on the arm is nothing, seriously...girls are really fragile, especially Jenna, she's like a ******* twig.


Jenna has said he didn't beat her. I am guessing that he got mad that she was lying to him, grabbed her arm and forced her to sit down and listen to him. 

Did see this quote from TMZ though, 

She alleges that Tito then grabbed her and, "threw me into the bathtub and tore two ligaments in my shoulder." 

I don't believe that though as I don't see why Tito would be throwing her into a bathtub or why she seems to be having no trouble with her shoulder...

She was seen shopping and carrying stuff with her arm and is known to have a drug abuse problem. She probably refuses to acknowledge it and Tito is getting frustrated because he probably thought she was over it when in fact she was just hiding it from him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

TMZ has videos of her contradicting herself, she lost the legal side of it before it has even begun. She says she has torn ligaments in her elbow but she is carrying around her son and baggage.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

I wasn't aware of her drug dependency issues. We'll have to wait and see what the actual medical reports say in terms of Jenna's injuries but if the prosecution's star witness is a doped up porn star seen carrying things with the same arm and shoulder that were allegedly jacked up then I see this case going away very quickly. 

Dana may still use it as an excuse to cut Tito though.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

SonofJor-El said:


> I wasn't aware of her drug dependency issues. We'll have to wait and see what the actual medical reports say in terms of Jenna's injuries but if the prosecution's star witness is a doped up porn star seen carrying things with the same arm and shoulder that were allegedly jacked up then I see this case going away very quickly.
> 
> Dana may still use it as an excuse to cut Tito though.


You really think they will cut Tito for the first time he mans up and actually does the right thing? Sad if that is true and this is coming from someone who hates Tito and wished he was cut earlier.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

I feel bad for tito on this one. It sounds like he was trying to help her, keeping his wife's problems private until he had no choice but to clear his name.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm I think I actually believe Tito in this one. Tito does seem pretty emotional and he is not the best actor.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

what else do you expect from a professional prostitute? I mean seriously.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Hmm I think I actually believe Tito in this one. Tito does seem pretty emotional and he is not the best actor.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah after watching this I believe Tito is innocent.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

All the best for Tito. At the end of the day he's only human is this is tough for him. I Hope everything turns out fine for him and that he can stay in the UFC.

And for the record.. if Tito Ortiz actually hit her... it'd be very obvious where and how hard she got hit. He's a freakin UFC fighter and she's small as a pebble, he'd devastate her with 1 shot.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> The same thing happened with *Terry Bolea (Hulk Hogan)* who started bawling like a little girl when his now ex wife threatened divorce.
> 
> He wrote a f#cking poem, read it to her in front of the kids, then starts to drip tears like a leaky faucet. Totally broke down. The kids, Terry, all completely lost it.
> 
> ...



Because this was actually his wife? He actually probably loved her and loves his kids... The guy has a right to be a little upset.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

some more in depth video of this, if anyone wanted to see jennas reaction


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I bet he just shuck the shit out of that b!tch, theres nothing wrong with that. I wouldnt hit a women but i sure as hell would shake the shit out one, i think it was chris rock who said that once lol.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats the problem with domestic violence laws in CA. I know this first hand being a police officer here.

All someone has to do (guy or girl) is call the police department and say their bf / gf hit them. Hell there doesn't even have to be visible marks and that person goes to jail. Whether the case gets filed or not is a completely different story. People abuse this system daily.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thats the problem with domestic violence laws in CA. I know this first hand being a police officer here.
> 
> All someone has to do (guy or girl) is call the police department and say their bf / gf hit them. Hell there doesn't even have to be visible marks and that person goes to jail. Whether the case gets filed or not is a completely different story. People abuse this system daily.


As an officer there do you know any more information about this?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I gotta say its nice that the TUF is going on right now because i really do think he looks like a great guy on the show and that helps his side a bit.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I bet he just shuck the shit out of that b!tch, theres nothing wrong with that. I wouldnt hit a women but i sure as hell would shake the shit out one, i think it was chris rock who said that once lol.


Wow you're a real man, that's for sure.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nomale said:


> Wow you're a real man, that's for sure.


He was quoting a famous comedian, I've heard that line. I think he wrote that partly in jest.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> I bet he just shuck the shit out of that b!tch, theres nothing wrong with that. I wouldnt hit a women but i sure as hell would shake the shit out one, i think it was chris rock who said that once lol.


someone might neg you for this, but I lol'd.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If he seriously did this to try stopping her from taking Oxycontin then I'm going to go out and pirate every one of her porns just on principle. I don't care if she's ugly as sin (she is), if she turned him in for hitting her when all he did is try and make her not take drugs then that's horseshit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> As an officer there do you know any more information about this?


No. I don't work in that area and wouldn't be able to release any specifics if I did.

I do know this process very well though. It will be interesting to see if the case even gets filed...


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> If he seriously did this to try stopping her from taking Oxycontin then I'm going to go out and pirate every one of her porns just on principle. I don't care if she's ugly as sin (she is), if she turned him in for hitting her when all he did is try and make her not take drugs then that's horseshit.


interesting because i have this little theory goin here.

maybe all he did was grab her and pull her away from her taking oxycontin, confronted her, and probably yelled, and since she was so pissed that she cant get her fix, she calls the cops and BS's them and says that he hit her just so she can get "payback" for her not having her fix


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MILFHunter947 said:


> interesting because i have this little theory goin here.
> 
> maybe all he did was grab her and pull her away from her taking oxycontin, confronted her, and probably yelled, and since she was so pissed that she cant get her fix, she calls the cops and BS's them and says that he hit her just so she can get "payback" for her not having her fix


Technically even putting your hands on your significant other during a heated argument is still domestic violence...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MILFHunter947 said:


> interesting because i have this little theory goin here.
> 
> maybe all he did was grab her and pull her away from her taking oxycontin, confronted her, and probably yelled, and since she was so pissed that she cant get her fix, she calls the cops and BS's them and says that he hit her just so she can get "payback" for her not having her fix


I'm willing to bet that this is exactly what happened.


PheelGoodInc said:


> Technically even putting your hands on your significant other during a heated argument is still domestic violence...


True, but I'm sure that when the truth comes out the general public will sympathize with him. It's like a guy suing someone for saving his life when he's trying to commit suicide, seriously.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito is a douche, makes up excuses and generally acts like a goofball, in the octagon. Outside of the ring he is a normal guy that does not suffer from mental instabilities and there is no way he'd hit his wife. These kind of things happen in patterns, they don't just pop out of nowhere with absolutely no history.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Watching the video I think I noticed a big scratch on Titos neck, anyone else notice that??


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

locnott said:


> Watching the video I think I noticed a big scratch on Titos neck, anyone else notice that??


Yeah actually I see one on Milfhunter's video. Not sure if it is related but it is possible.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate to say this but I actually side with Tito. Jenna is a nasty bitch and looks like a straight junkie.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

Nomale said:


> Wow you're a real man, that's for sure.


I agree with the other guy. There are times when a girl gets out of control and you gotta shake her. You're not a real man if you let your girl sit there and slap the shit out of you. Nor are you a real man if you run away from your own damn house to avoid your female slapping the shit out of you. Grab that bitch, throw her on the couch, tell her to chill out, and go on about your business just like you would do if your child, little brother or any other person tried to get sideways with you that you didn't want to hurt. 

As for Tito, that man is innocent. How the hell you brake to ligaments but your on camera carrying kids. She's just mad because he exposed her. Tito is gonna get off like Big Ben from the Steelers.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tito kept it under control for quite some time. Obviously people like Jenna have issues working in that type of "industry." I've never had any ill will for Tito as I thought he brought out the entertainment in the MMA business. To me it was an act and it seems pretty evident from his demeanor. An asshole wouldn't be teary eyed on live tv. I think Tito will be alright, but Jenna not too sure. Hard to kick the habit if it's true especially with her sordid past. 

Sucks it's out in the public like that. The price of fame. 

Man I was hoping to knockout Tito in the UFC poker tournament.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

FREE TITO!


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Waddup Fool said:


> I agree with the other guy. There are times when a girl gets out of control and you gotta shake her. You're not a real man if you let your girl sit there and slap the shit out of you. Nor are you a real man if you run away from your own damn house to avoid your female slapping the shit out of you. Grab that bitch, throw her on the couch, tell her to chill out, and go on about your business just like you would do if your child, little brother or any other person tried to get sideways with you that you didn't want to hurt.


Lol this is golden. I don't agree 100% but I do see your logic and it makes some sense. I'd say the shaking and throwing part could be avoided (just restrain and remove) but I think this crap about never "laying a hand" on your girlfriend should really mean never "cause physical harm" to your girlfriend (yes I realize it becomes a mess of subjectivity at that point). The felony assault of Jenna's arm is total bullshit imo, even if he did grab her arm and sit her down or something like that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Waddup Fool said:


> I agree with the other guy. There are times when a girl gets out of control and you gotta shake her. You're not a real man if you let your girl sit there and slap the shit out of you. Nor are you a real man if you run away from your own damn house to avoid your female slapping the shit out of you. Grab that bitch, throw her on the couch, tell her to chill out, and go on about your business just like you would do if your child, little brother or any other person tried to get sideways with you that you didn't want to hurt.


Wow, use of the word bitch in this statement make me think you've probably done more then just throw her on the couch. Also comparing a woman you're married to or dating to a child says a lot about your character.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I knew it was typical woman bs from the second this news broke.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Can someone make me a Free Tito Sig?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Chewy said:


> Can someone make me a Free Tito Sig?


I've been trying to get a public group started, but I can't figure out how to make one.......


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thats the problem with domestic violence laws in CA. I know this first hand being a police officer here.
> 
> All someone has to do (guy or girl) is call the police department and say their bf / gf hit them. Hell there doesn't even have to be visible marks and that person goes to jail. Whether the case gets filed or not is a completely different story. People abuse this system daily.


Out here in New York its the same thing. Ive also seen this system abused. They rarely will take the woman to jail even if the guy is visibly showing marks but the guy will go to jail just on the womans word alone.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Wow, use of the word bitch in this statement make me think you've probably done more then just throw her on the couch. Also comparing a woman you're married to or dating to a child says a lot about your character.


No I haven't, but I've had girls try to hit me before and best believe I didn't just sit there and take it because she was a girl or run away. 



gwabblesore said:


> Lol this is golden. I don't agree 100% but I do see your logic and it makes some sense. I'd say the shaking and throwing part could be avoided (just restrain and remove) but I think this crap about never "laying a hand" on your girlfriend should really mean never "cause physical harm" to your girlfriend (yes I realize it becomes a mess of subjectivity at that point). The felony assault of Jenna's arm is total bullshit imo, even if he did grab her arm and sit her down or something like that.


Exactly, as long as you don't harm her it shouldn't be bad to defend yourself. This whole hands off policy on anybody with a vagina is stupid.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

i never really was a tito fan, i actually dont like him, but i feel bad for the guy, and i can tell he's innocent


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

im a machista.

so ill just keep my feelings on this situation to myself.






007 takes care of business. happily married for over 20 years.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lol sean is the fukking man!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a side, does anyone know what Jenna has said about the addiction since? What has happened to her?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

she said she's addicted to sex and drugs.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> she said she's addicted to sex and drugs.


Well obviously but that is beside the point. That can be fixed by shooting the invisible alien wizard.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

> *Tito Ortiz's Ex: He'd 'Never Hurt a Female'*
> _Originally posted Apr 27th 2010 10:50 AM PDT by TMZ Staff_
> 
> Tito Ortiz's ex-wife is as surprised as anyone over his arrest for felony domestic violence yesterday -- because according to her, he would "never hurt a female."
> ...


[ Source ]


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

So still no word on what Jenna is saying?


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Well obviously but that is beside the point. That can be fixed by shooting the invisible alien wizard.


LOL southpark for the win +rep


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. She's been so damaged I don't think she's capable of behaving, reasoning or speaking coherently at the moment anyhow.

Does anyone even believe she would have an ounce of credibility even if she did open her mouth?





The505Butcher said:


> So still no word on what Jenna is saying?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Does anyone even believe she would have an ounce of credibility even if she did open her mouth?


It depends, if something was going to come OUT of her mouth, then no. If she's going to put _"something"_ IN her mouth, that's a different story.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

ajitator said:


> can't get embed to work..
> http://www.ktla.com/videobeta/afbae...enies-Assault-Allegations-at-Press-Conference


Most celebrities get clean by going to rehab, but kindly and being a smart businessman, TITO thought he'd beat it out of Jenna for free, classy gentleman,lol
All joking beside, I hope he never did this,he seemed genuinely upset, but we'll have to wait for the verdict I guess, he might have hit her because he didn't want to see her going he same way as his parents, not as though that's right at all, if he did I hope they give him Shogun/Belfort/jones as "PUNISHMENT",lol.


----------

